# BGE & Santa Maria Style Grill Mashup Build Ideas



## tim h (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, so I have this idea that exists only in my head and on scrap pieces of paper. The idea goes like this - BGE's are awesome at low temp cooking, smoking and breads and pizza; santa maria style grills are just that - fantastic grills... wouldn't it be great to have each one in the same grilling station. I've looked around and have never seen anyone mash these two styles. 

Sound interesting? So here are some thoughts - 

I've thought about the possibility of doing the whole thing as a brick build in - think something like the one in this video:  but with a BGE replacing the brick smoker. This is for two reasons, one I have some questions about the control offered by a small brick vertical smoker, two, my wife is concerned about the size of the whole project and a BGE would not require a large brick chimney. 

However, we're also a little concerned about a large brick build taking over our comparatively small back yard, and while we have no plans to move right now - it would be nice to be able to take a grill that required this much work with us if we ever did. So I have been trying to figure out a way to incorporate a santa maria style grill and BGE into a cart I could move (not every day, but if I had to). For the grill portion, I've looked at two options: http://grillsandcookers.com/products/campfire-braten-argentine and http://www.azbbqgrills.com/styled-6/. So I would have to build or have a firebox made that I could then incorporate into a cart that could also support a BGE. Most of my building experience is with wood, not with metal fabricating so my big concern is fire proofing this thing. With that in mind, I'm thinking the whole table might need a concrete top instead of wood. I'm also trying to figure out a way to insulate the firebox so that despite having a wood fire inside - it could be cool enough on the outside to have wood surrounding it. The final concern is keeping this whole thing from weighing as much as an elephant and collapsing on me.

I'll post a picture of a little sketch I did in case I'm not making any sense. 

Would appreciate any thoughts on the project as a whole, relative merits of combining the styles (my wife would probably rather I buy one and stick with it), and how to put this whole thing on a cart, specifically how to fireproof this fire box (right now I'm thinking lining the inside of a steel box with insulating fire brick and the outside with additional insulation)?

Course if I had an unlimited budget I could just buy this beast: http://www.azbbqgrills.com/page5/  - but that takes all the fun out of building this massive project.

Thanks in advance!


----------

